# Top Secret....Rocker for my Wife



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Taking the plunge!*

I've been posting lots of questions for about a week now, emailing and messaging fellow Lumberjocks, and I've finally started my project so I thought I'd blog about it to keep track of my project. Progress may not be the quickest, but I'll post what I run into along the way - the good, the bad, and the ugly!

My wife and I are thinking about finally starting a family. I just finished graduate school, got a job, and she'll be done with her doctorate also in a few months. She has always wanted a rocking chair, "for when we have kids", so I thought I'd try to get one made before the crying and lack of sleep sets in from a new little one.

I've always liked the look of the Maloof rocker, but a few things just didn't set with me. This in no way is meant to belittle the amazing work of Sam Maloof, but I wanted to customize it a bit for myself. First: I didn't want the front legs to be turned. Nothing on the rest of the chair is perfectly round, and the front legs seemed a little out of place. I turned to inspiration for the front legs to Hal Taylor, who uses a more shaped design. Second, Also from the Hal Taylor design, I like the lamination idea for the back slats. The added strength laminates give, flexibility for comfortable sitting, and ability to add style by using different woods for the layup appealed to me. However, I still want to keep the up-turned headrest from Maloof. I have a few more ideas of my own up my sleeves that I'll figure out if they are possible once I get going. This will definitely be a hybrid chair!

Wood selection…UGH! I went round and round on this one for a while. Thanks to much help and may suggestions from fellow LJ's, here's what I have come up with: Predominantly black walnut. The seat I will be using a style similar to Paul from http://www.canadianwoodworks.com/ with his lacewood/walnut chair. The seat is .25" top layer of Walnut, 1.5" lacewood, then bottom surface is again 0.25 walnut. When shaped, the lacewood shows itself, but wrapped in walnut. I will be using the same idea, but spalted hard maple instead of lacewood. The headrest will also have some style to it. 1/3 on the right and left side will be walnut, and the middle 1/3 will be a nice piece of spalted maple. Backrests will be a layup of 4 pieces from front to back: spalted maple, walnut, spalted maple, spalted maple. The unsymmetrical layup helps keep it from looking like it was purchased, or merely just plywood. The rockers will also be a layup of alternating layers.

My wood will be purchased from a guy I found near Milwaukee who takes trees from local city's that are cutting down trees that would otherwise end up in the landfill. He cuts them up, kiln dries them, and sells for a very reasonable price! I'm normally not a big eco-guy, but local wood is pretty cool, I can select the exact pieces from his huge stock, and the price can't be beat.

I'm working on figuring out my exact plans as we speak, so look for another post soon detailing which ones I buy and the modifications I'm going to make to it.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

bues0022 said:


> *Taking the plunge!*
> 
> I've been posting lots of questions for about a week now, emailing and messaging fellow Lumberjocks, and I've finally started my project so I thought I'd blog about it to keep track of my project. Progress may not be the quickest, but I'll post what I run into along the way - the good, the bad, and the ugly!
> 
> ...


Sounds like an interesting project! It would be great to have a lumberyard like you describe close by.


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

*BUSTED!!!*

So much for trying to keep this top secret! My wife checked my email account from my phone last night when we were driving back from Thanksgiving. She was a bit curious about what this Top Secret project was all about. I tried minimizing the damage by admitting that: "I was thinking of building one, but said that I don't have nearly the ability to make it. The thread was just feeling it out, and it bombed on me." She seemed to buy the excuse for now. And to make sure this doesn't happen again I just made a new email account that she now doesn't know about where I'll get my LJ mail sent to!

I purchased plans this weekend. With some recommendations based on the ideas that I have, I purchased the Hal Taylor design book, set of plans, and backrest template. I'm hoping to get everything in the mail by Friday so I can make sure I know exactly what I'll need for lumber purchasing this weekend.

As far as building the chair without her finding out, that won't be a problem. We aren't actually living in the same place right now. No, not from marital problems, but she is doing month-long clinical rotations at hospitals around the country as her last year of medical school. I'm living in Minneapolis with my Godfather until she is finished. He has a woodshop in his basement, so I'll come home from work, play around for a few hours, give her a call and she'll be none-the-wiser!

The wood supplier is definitely Treecycle Hardwoods from West Bend, WI (http://www.treecyclehardwoods.com/). I'm heading there on Saturday to pick out all my lumber. Unfortunately, his figured black walnut won't be ready until February, as I'd have liked to have some figured wood for the arm rests. Even still, I'll see what he has and post up some pictures once I have all my pieces.

Progress at first might be a little slow. I just got roped into building my mom a new live-edge, slab-top coffee table for Christmas. The design is pretty easy, but it still needs to be made. In any case, I'll try to post up my crude picture of what I want it to look like soon.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

bues0022 said:


> *BUSTED!!!*
> 
> So much for trying to keep this top secret! My wife checked my email account from my phone last night when we were driving back from Thanksgiving. She was a bit curious about what this Top Secret project was all about. I tried minimizing the damage by admitting that: "I was thinking of building one, but said that I don't have nearly the ability to make it. The thread was just feeling it out, and it bombed on me." She seemed to buy the excuse for now. And to make sure this doesn't happen again I just made a new email account that she now doesn't know about where I'll get my LJ mail sent to!
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing progress. But you must keep MOM happy first.


----------



## DrAllred (Sep 2, 2010)

bues0022 said:


> *BUSTED!!!*
> 
> So much for trying to keep this top secret! My wife checked my email account from my phone last night when we were driving back from Thanksgiving. She was a bit curious about what this Top Secret project was all about. I tried minimizing the damage by admitting that: "I was thinking of building one, but said that I don't have nearly the ability to make it. The thread was just feeling it out, and it bombed on me." She seemed to buy the excuse for now. And to make sure this doesn't happen again I just made a new email account that she now doesn't know about where I'll get my LJ mail sent to!
> 
> ...


Keep a good blog with lots of pictures, I have looked into this also and a nice rocking chair for my Daughter, she just told us that I will be a Grandpa in June, would be a great gift for her. Now, All I have to do is find a good plan and wood to start.


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *BUSTED!!!*
> 
> So much for trying to keep this top secret! My wife checked my email account from my phone last night when we were driving back from Thanksgiving. She was a bit curious about what this Top Secret project was all about. I tried minimizing the damage by admitting that: "I was thinking of building one, but said that I don't have nearly the ability to make it. The thread was just feeling it out, and it bombed on me." She seemed to buy the excuse for now. And to make sure this doesn't happen again I just made a new email account that she now doesn't know about where I'll get my LJ mail sent to!
> 
> ...


David - I had a tough time deciding on a plan. What seemed to help me was look at TONS of pictures to figure out what you like, and what your Daughter might like. Then once you decide, ask questions and look at reviews online to see which plans will work well for you. I'll make sure to put up a lot of pictures once things start progressing.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

bues0022 said:


> *BUSTED!!!*
> 
> So much for trying to keep this top secret! My wife checked my email account from my phone last night when we were driving back from Thanksgiving. She was a bit curious about what this Top Secret project was all about. I tried minimizing the damage by admitting that: "I was thinking of building one, but said that I don't have nearly the ability to make it. The thread was just feeling it out, and it bombed on me." She seemed to buy the excuse for now. And to make sure this doesn't happen again I just made a new email account that she now doesn't know about where I'll get my LJ mail sent to!
> 
> ...


umm… if she reads your email- maybe she reads L/J posts as well? Just a thought.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

bues0022 said:


> *BUSTED!!!*
> 
> So much for trying to keep this top secret! My wife checked my email account from my phone last night when we were driving back from Thanksgiving. She was a bit curious about what this Top Secret project was all about. I tried minimizing the damage by admitting that: "I was thinking of building one, but said that I don't have nearly the ability to make it. The thread was just feeling it out, and it bombed on me." She seemed to buy the excuse for now. And to make sure this doesn't happen again I just made a new email account that she now doesn't know about where I'll get my LJ mail sent to!
> 
> ...


Well whether your you get busted or not, keep on doing this blog…looking forward to following along.

It sounds like you did not get the Hal Taylor DVD, I would suggest you consider that too, it has a ton of info and it is beneficial to see how it is done. Try http://www.youtube.com/user/RockingChairU for a sampling of what is on the dvd.

Also just in case you have not seen this, here is a blog done by a "first timer" http://hubyuk128.blogspot.com/2010/03/building-hal-taylor-rocking-chair.html


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *BUSTED!!!*
> 
> So much for trying to keep this top secret! My wife checked my email account from my phone last night when we were driving back from Thanksgiving. She was a bit curious about what this Top Secret project was all about. I tried minimizing the damage by admitting that: "I was thinking of building one, but said that I don't have nearly the ability to make it. The thread was just feeling it out, and it bombed on me." She seemed to buy the excuse for now. And to make sure this doesn't happen again I just made a new email account that she now doesn't know about where I'll get my LJ mail sent to!
> 
> ...


I'm not too worried that she'll log onto LJ and spy on me here. Discovery was just a function of information placed right in front of her. She's not the spying type to hunt me down on here.

I'm going to continue the blog for sure. I have my plans on order, so it would be just a waste of money to not do it now, right? I did not get the DVD. While I'm sure it has a lot of great information, I needed to save a few bucks somewhere and this seemed like a place I could do that. Thanks for the link on the other blog. I'll give that a read tonight.


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Sketch of chair*

As promised, here is my VERY rough sketch of what I envision the chair ending up looking like.



I essentially took an image I found online of a maple rocker, and colored it to my liking. Dark represents walnut, light represents spalted maple.

As you can see most of the chair is walnut. Rockers are laminated walnut/maple. Headrest has a center maple section, flanked by walnut. It's tough to see, but the joints at the seat will have a detail of maple. I'm also thinking of making the dowels out of maple to help tie in the second color a bit more. The back uprights extend past the headrest, and I'm thinking of curving them ever-so-slightly backward.

The most unique color feature of this chair will be the seat. I really like the dual-toned seat that Paulfromaction (sp?) showed me from his website. However, I don't want to merely copy someone else's work, but build on it (no pun intended!). The top and bottom pieces will be 0.25" walnut. The center will be mostly maple, but on the back edge, and sides, it will be ringed with a 0.5" wide piece of walnut. Before laminating, this center piece of wood will look like maple framed in walnut, but missing the front edge of the frame. The effect when complete will be a seat pan that from all angles appears to have the maple completely encased in walnut. I'm pretty excited about this feature, and think it will look nice. It will also, in my opinion, clean up the appearance of the Maloof joint between the legs and the seat allowing the thin strip of maple detail at this joint to really pop.

As always, the comments and advice is welcome!


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *Sketch of chair*
> 
> As promised, here is my VERY rough sketch of what I envision the chair ending up looking like.
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention that the back slats will keep the downward arc, while the headrest will have an upward arc. I think the opposite flow of these two lines will look nice.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

bues0022 said:


> *Sketch of chair*
> 
> As promised, here is my VERY rough sketch of what I envision the chair ending up looking like.
> 
> ...


What a great project to take on. I like the little design features you are planning. Great start, cant wait to see some more progress.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

bues0022 said:


> *Sketch of chair*
> 
> As promised, here is my VERY rough sketch of what I envision the chair ending up looking like.
> 
> ...


Looks like if you can keep it a secret from your "Honey" you will have one fantastic surprise! I will follow your posts!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

bues0022 said:


> *Sketch of chair*
> 
> As promised, here is my VERY rough sketch of what I envision the chair ending up looking like.
> 
> ...


This will be fun for all of us. I think you could charge admission to the blog and pay off the lumber bill!


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *Sketch of chair*
> 
> As promised, here is my VERY rough sketch of what I envision the chair ending up looking like.
> 
> ...


Be sure to laminate in the proper grain direction because of wood movement, I will watch for progress reports. good luck


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *Sketch of chair*
> 
> As promised, here is my VERY rough sketch of what I envision the chair ending up looking like.
> 
> ...


I hadn't given much thought to laminating the back slats just yet. I know with laminates you are supposed to have 0 and 90 degree layers to keep the wood stable - but don't know exactly how to accomplish that yet with the back slats. Same goes with the rockers. Maybe there is something in the book about it. On the seat, I'll make sure to have the bottom layer at 90 degrees to the top layer. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Build-up, let down, and neutralize*

I got home from work today and was greeted by a package. My plans came in the mail!! I was really excited and tore open the package to starting pouring over the plans and the book. First, the CNC routed backrest template came out of the box. Next, the sets of plans. I'm still a little confused about the seat portion of the plans, but the rest look about as I expected them to be. Finally, the book. Wait…..where's the CD with the book? SHOOT! Apparently the CD didn't get into the package, even though my packing list shows it on there. Well, mistakes happen and I'm a pretty patient and understanding guy. I emailed Hal, and he's going to have one in the mail for me tomorrow. Everything's set then, right? Wrong.

I live in a suburb north of Minneapolis, and my wood supplier is an hour north of Milwaukee. I'm going back to that area this weekend and I really needed the part of the book discussing lumber selection. Do I need 4/4, 6/4, 8/4, bigger?) How much do I need of each? I've seen pictures of people with their chunks of wood layed out, and was hoping to basically have a raw-wood cut list going to Milwaukee this weekend. As I obviously have payed for the plans, I'm hoping to get a short section about the wood selection emailed to me while the CD is in the mail.

So, the afternoon started great, fell significantly, then ended about neutral.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

bues0022 said:


> *Build-up, let down, and neutralize*
> 
> I got home from work today and was greeted by a package. My plans came in the mail!! I was really excited and tore open the package to starting pouring over the plans and the book. First, the CNC routed backrest template came out of the box. Next, the sets of plans. I'm still a little confused about the seat portion of the plans, but the rest look about as I expected them to be. Finally, the book. Wait…..where's the CD with the book? SHOOT! Apparently the CD didn't get into the package, even though my packing list shows it on there. Well, mistakes happen and I'm a pretty patient and understanding guy. I emailed Hal, and he's going to have one in the mail for me tomorrow. Everything's set then, right? Wrong.
> 
> ...


Ryan - Look for 8/4, you need around 40 board feet. Look for 6"-8" wide or 11" wide, apparently you will have more waste with the 9-10" wide boards. Sent you a pm.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *Build-up, let down, and neutralize*
> 
> I got home from work today and was greeted by a package. My plans came in the mail!! I was really excited and tore open the package to starting pouring over the plans and the book. First, the CNC routed backrest template came out of the box. Next, the sets of plans. I'm still a little confused about the seat portion of the plans, but the rest look about as I expected them to be. Finally, the book. Wait…..where's the CD with the book? SHOOT! Apparently the CD didn't get into the package, even though my packing list shows it on there. Well, mistakes happen and I'm a pretty patient and understanding guy. I emailed Hal, and he's going to have one in the mail for me tomorrow. Everything's set then, right? Wrong.
> 
> ...


between hal and timbo..you will be fine…it will be fine…the song goes…"dont worry be happy''..enjoy the journey….....grizzman


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *Build-up, let down, and neutralize*
> 
> I got home from work today and was greeted by a package. My plans came in the mail!! I was really excited and tore open the package to starting pouring over the plans and the book. First, the CNC routed backrest template came out of the box. Next, the sets of plans. I'm still a little confused about the seat portion of the plans, but the rest look about as I expected them to be. Finally, the book. Wait…..where's the CD with the book? SHOOT! Apparently the CD didn't get into the package, even though my packing list shows it on there. Well, mistakes happen and I'm a pretty patient and understanding guy. I emailed Hal, and he's going to have one in the mail for me tomorrow. Everything's set then, right? Wrong.
> 
> ...


Even just a few hours later things are looking much much better. Hal has been VERY responsive through emails. He reassured me that a CD is in the mail, and gave me a link to the first chapter of the book that's online. I just quickly browsed it a little and there seems to be great info there. Furthermore, Timbo pulled through for me also by condensing some of the information. I'm not worried a bit now in being able to get my wood this weekend. Even without starting the actual build yet I'm impressed with Hal!

Is it bad that I just got to work this morning, and can't wait for the end of the day so I can go home and pour through this new information? Haha!


----------



## DrAllred (Sep 2, 2010)

bues0022 said:


> *Build-up, let down, and neutralize*
> 
> I got home from work today and was greeted by a package. My plans came in the mail!! I was really excited and tore open the package to starting pouring over the plans and the book. First, the CNC routed backrest template came out of the box. Next, the sets of plans. I'm still a little confused about the seat portion of the plans, but the rest look about as I expected them to be. Finally, the book. Wait…..where's the CD with the book? SHOOT! Apparently the CD didn't get into the package, even though my packing list shows it on there. Well, mistakes happen and I'm a pretty patient and understanding guy. I emailed Hal, and he's going to have one in the mail for me tomorrow. Everything's set then, right? Wrong.
> 
> ...


Keep up posted on your progress, once my work schedule changes in the next 2 months I might try this same chair.

Good Luck.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *Build-up, let down, and neutralize*
> 
> I got home from work today and was greeted by a package. My plans came in the mail!! I was really excited and tore open the package to starting pouring over the plans and the book. First, the CNC routed backrest template came out of the box. Next, the sets of plans. I'm still a little confused about the seat portion of the plans, but the rest look about as I expected them to be. Finally, the book. Wait…..where's the CD with the book? SHOOT! Apparently the CD didn't get into the package, even though my packing list shows it on there. Well, mistakes happen and I'm a pretty patient and understanding guy. I emailed Hal, and he's going to have one in the mail for me tomorrow. Everything's set then, right? Wrong.
> 
> ...


Get you self 40 - 50 bdft all 8/4

I've done lacewood chairs with all 6'' material

a 11'' or 12'' slab is nice because you can make a 2 board seat, but not necessary most seats we make are 3 boards total seat width is 22 - 24'' depending on chair size.


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Sizing and Planning*

I'm sure it's just taking me longer since this is my first chair and I'm making design changes before I even start, but I think I spent nearly 3 hours last night reading and re-reading the first chapter of the book planning out my cut list and organizing what kinds of lumber I need. I'm picking it out tomorrow morning, and I want to be prepared. Of course, all of my preparation will likely go out the window when I get there and have to pick out my wood based on what's available, but at least I'll hopefully be prepared to make quicker decisions.

The biggest issue I'm really hoping for some help from is on sizing. My wife is 5'6" - which is the tipping point from a small to a medium chair. Which size do I make? I'm leaning towards making a size small because it's uncomfortable to have your legs not quite touching the ground, but it's also uncomfortable having your elbows too high from being in a chair too small. Does anyone have any insight they can give me today?


----------



## Builder_Bob (Jan 9, 2010)

bues0022 said:


> *Sizing and Planning*
> 
> I'm sure it's just taking me longer since this is my first chair and I'm making design changes before I even start, but I think I spent nearly 3 hours last night reading and re-reading the first chapter of the book planning out my cut list and organizing what kinds of lumber I need. I'm picking it out tomorrow morning, and I want to be prepared. Of course, all of my preparation will likely go out the window when I get there and have to pick out my wood based on what's available, but at least I'll hopefully be prepared to make quicker decisions.
> 
> The biggest issue I'm really hoping for some help from is on sizing. My wife is 5'6" - which is the tipping point from a small to a medium chair. Which size do I make? I'm leaning towards making a size small because it's uncomfortable to have your legs not quite touching the ground, but it's also uncomfortable having your elbows too high from being in a chair too small. Does anyone have any insight they can give me today?


Find the chairs in the house that she uses the most and measure them.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *Sizing and Planning*
> 
> I'm sure it's just taking me longer since this is my first chair and I'm making design changes before I even start, but I think I spent nearly 3 hours last night reading and re-reading the first chapter of the book planning out my cut list and organizing what kinds of lumber I need. I'm picking it out tomorrow morning, and I want to be prepared. Of course, all of my preparation will likely go out the window when I get there and have to pick out my wood based on what's available, but at least I'll hopefully be prepared to make quicker decisions.
> 
> The biggest issue I'm really hoping for some help from is on sizing. My wife is 5'6" - which is the tipping point from a small to a medium chair. Which size do I make? I'm leaning towards making a size small because it's uncomfortable to have your legs not quite touching the ground, but it's also uncomfortable having your elbows too high from being in a chair too small. Does anyone have any insight they can give me today?


well if i remember , your not at home…your at your uncles..so is there anyone who can get into your house and give you measurements of some of the chairs she sits in…that would be a good way to decide…but if that wont work..does it look like your wife will pretty much always stay small..not to imply anything about some of us who have gotten bigger…but is there any likelihood that she will gain any more size…if not…the small night be the best way to go…....and…this is worse case scenario , you would someday have to make another chair…and heck…that would be just to bad, to have to make another beautiful chair…by then you wont have to be sneaky and it might be fun for you wife to actually see you doing this for her..seeing it go from raw wood , to the shapes of a beautiful chair…....hope is all works out…oh …is your uncle going to help you any..that would be cool…as he is letting you stay there and use his shop…having his touch in this would be very nice…the love of family…and a great story to be told later in life to your children…grizzman


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *Sizing and Planning*
> 
> I'm sure it's just taking me longer since this is my first chair and I'm making design changes before I even start, but I think I spent nearly 3 hours last night reading and re-reading the first chapter of the book planning out my cut list and organizing what kinds of lumber I need. I'm picking it out tomorrow morning, and I want to be prepared. Of course, all of my preparation will likely go out the window when I get there and have to pick out my wood based on what's available, but at least I'll hopefully be prepared to make quicker decisions.
> 
> The biggest issue I'm really hoping for some help from is on sizing. My wife is 5'6" - which is the tipping point from a small to a medium chair. Which size do I make? I'm leaning towards making a size small because it's uncomfortable to have your legs not quite touching the ground, but it's also uncomfortable having your elbows too high from being in a chair too small. Does anyone have any insight they can give me today?


Thanks for the inputs. Unfortunately I'm not able to really measure anything. All of our things are in storage right now as we are in a big state of limbo with her finishing med school. I also don't think we have any hard chair that we really sit in….

In terms of size, height is very constant (obviously). As far as other "size" no she's not going anywhere there either - until we get pregnant! But that would be more of a width issue, right? Perhaps I could make the width of a medium chair but height of a small? That might not be too bad of an idea. It's basically just the seat width that changes.

I won't change the length of the seat, because I wouldn't really consider her to be a long-legged 5'6".

My Godfather does do some woodworking (obviously as I'm using his shop), and I know he'll be helping in terms of ideas and techniques, but not the actual work. He's a four-square guy, and he said you couldn't get him to do a free form like this if his life depended on it! Even still, my wife thinks the world of him, and know it will mean something that he did help out mentally, but not physically.


----------



## HenryH (Jan 29, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *Sizing and Planning*
> 
> I'm sure it's just taking me longer since this is my first chair and I'm making design changes before I even start, but I think I spent nearly 3 hours last night reading and re-reading the first chapter of the book planning out my cut list and organizing what kinds of lumber I need. I'm picking it out tomorrow morning, and I want to be prepared. Of course, all of my preparation will likely go out the window when I get there and have to pick out my wood based on what's available, but at least I'll hopefully be prepared to make quicker decisions.
> 
> The biggest issue I'm really hoping for some help from is on sizing. My wife is 5'6" - which is the tipping point from a small to a medium chair. Which size do I make? I'm leaning towards making a size small because it's uncomfortable to have your legs not quite touching the ground, but it's also uncomfortable having your elbows too high from being in a chair too small. Does anyone have any insight they can give me today?


Hey Ryan,

It sounds like you are using Hal taylor Plans. I made a large chair for me. At 6' I find it a little large for me. I am currently making a small for my wife at 5' 2". I would lean towards the small size. It will still be large enough to sit her comfortably and her legs will touch the floor and her back will reach the back rest.
One mistake I made with my large chair (among others) is that it sits too far back on the rockers. On the new chair I am going to have the seat be almost level with the floor, sitting back just slightly.

Good luck!


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *Sizing and Planning*
> 
> I'm sure it's just taking me longer since this is my first chair and I'm making design changes before I even start, but I think I spent nearly 3 hours last night reading and re-reading the first chapter of the book planning out my cut list and organizing what kinds of lumber I need. I'm picking it out tomorrow morning, and I want to be prepared. Of course, all of my preparation will likely go out the window when I get there and have to pick out my wood based on what's available, but at least I'll hopefully be prepared to make quicker decisions.
> 
> The biggest issue I'm really hoping for some help from is on sizing. My wife is 5'6" - which is the tipping point from a small to a medium chair. Which size do I make? I'm leaning towards making a size small because it's uncomfortable to have your legs not quite touching the ground, but it's also uncomfortable having your elbows too high from being in a chair too small. Does anyone have any insight they can give me today?


She is at the high end of a small and low end of a medium.

Now if your going to be doing a downward swooping headrest like the chair in your sketch, don't do a small build a medium for sure.

As Hal suggests in his book, you'll attach the rockers with screws, at this point you can flip it over and have a seat!!!!! Ok I know your not there yet, but you will be and it will be a good time….lol

Anyways at this time spend some time sitting, rocking, putting legs up on a make shift foot rest. If you feel it sits to far back or forward you can add a 1/8'' lamination to the front or back between the rocker and leg.

Just back the screw out put the lamination between then tighten the screw and test again.

Our chairs are usually about bang on for how we and our testers we have visit, but we have adjusted a few chairs at this point, with a single 1/8'' lamb never had to use 2.

Just a note you'll be amazed how well the bottom legs meet up with your rockers once you get there, usually not much sanding for a perfect fit.


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *Sizing and Planning*
> 
> I'm sure it's just taking me longer since this is my first chair and I'm making design changes before I even start, but I think I spent nearly 3 hours last night reading and re-reading the first chapter of the book planning out my cut list and organizing what kinds of lumber I need. I'm picking it out tomorrow morning, and I want to be prepared. Of course, all of my preparation will likely go out the window when I get there and have to pick out my wood based on what's available, but at least I'll hopefully be prepared to make quicker decisions.
> 
> The biggest issue I'm really hoping for some help from is on sizing. My wife is 5'6" - which is the tipping point from a small to a medium chair. Which size do I make? I'm leaning towards making a size small because it's uncomfortable to have your legs not quite touching the ground, but it's also uncomfortable having your elbows too high from being in a chair too small. Does anyone have any insight they can give me today?


Paul- Why do you suggest making a Medium chair based on the direction of the swooping headrest? I've gone back and forth on the sizing. Some say, small - others medium.

Still can't decide - she doesn't really have that long of legs, and I'm worried a medium will make her legs strain to touch the floor making it not as comfortable….


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *Sizing and Planning*
> 
> I'm sure it's just taking me longer since this is my first chair and I'm making design changes before I even start, but I think I spent nearly 3 hours last night reading and re-reading the first chapter of the book planning out my cut list and organizing what kinds of lumber I need. I'm picking it out tomorrow morning, and I want to be prepared. Of course, all of my preparation will likely go out the window when I get there and have to pick out my wood based on what's available, but at least I'll hopefully be prepared to make quicker decisions.
> 
> The biggest issue I'm really hoping for some help from is on sizing. My wife is 5'6" - which is the tipping point from a small to a medium chair. Which size do I make? I'm leaning towards making a size small because it's uncomfortable to have your legs not quite touching the ground, but it's also uncomfortable having your elbows too high from being in a chair too small. Does anyone have any insight they can give me today?


The swooping headrest will fit 5' 6'' in the medium design, but with the up swooping it is a little high. Her legs will reach the floor with a medium rocker, I measure 17'' on a medium I have in the next room.


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *Sizing and Planning*
> 
> I'm sure it's just taking me longer since this is my first chair and I'm making design changes before I even start, but I think I spent nearly 3 hours last night reading and re-reading the first chapter of the book planning out my cut list and organizing what kinds of lumber I need. I'm picking it out tomorrow morning, and I want to be prepared. Of course, all of my preparation will likely go out the window when I get there and have to pick out my wood based on what's available, but at least I'll hopefully be prepared to make quicker decisions.
> 
> The biggest issue I'm really hoping for some help from is on sizing. My wife is 5'6" - which is the tipping point from a small to a medium chair. Which size do I make? I'm leaning towards making a size small because it's uncomfortable to have your legs not quite touching the ground, but it's also uncomfortable having your elbows too high from being in a chair too small. Does anyone have any insight they can give me today?


I guess my plans on making sure the headrest sits in the correct spot are as follows:

I was going to make the headrest first, before I make the patterns for the back legs. Then, put the headrest in the "normal" orientation on the paper patterns and mark where the center sits. Then, flip it upside down to create the sweeping headrest where the outer edges are higher than the center. Line up the center on the marks I made before, and now I'll know exactly how much longer I'll need to make the back legs when I line up the outer edges again.

I think this would work for either the small or medium. I emailed Hal, and he suggested the small. He is 5'6" and finds the small a little more comfortable. I'm getting conflicting advice from great sources, so I guess this means I can't goof it up too bad no matter what I figure out!


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *Sizing and Planning*
> 
> I'm sure it's just taking me longer since this is my first chair and I'm making design changes before I even start, but I think I spent nearly 3 hours last night reading and re-reading the first chapter of the book planning out my cut list and organizing what kinds of lumber I need. I'm picking it out tomorrow morning, and I want to be prepared. Of course, all of my preparation will likely go out the window when I get there and have to pick out my wood based on what's available, but at least I'll hopefully be prepared to make quicker decisions.
> 
> The biggest issue I'm really hoping for some help from is on sizing. My wife is 5'6" - which is the tipping point from a small to a medium chair. Which size do I make? I'm leaning towards making a size small because it's uncomfortable to have your legs not quite touching the ground, but it's also uncomfortable having your elbows too high from being in a chair too small. Does anyone have any insight they can give me today?


If your going to do the headrest like that, go with Hals suggestion to build the small

We didn't adjust the legs, in fact we made sure the headrest stayed in the same position. Thought the legs might look a little long, especially because we add an extra 3'' already for the horns, so now you'll have to add 6 - 8'' to the leg length….. might start looking out of proportion.

At the same time i'd like you to do it that way so we can all see how it will look. (-:


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *Sizing and Planning*
> 
> I'm sure it's just taking me longer since this is my first chair and I'm making design changes before I even start, but I think I spent nearly 3 hours last night reading and re-reading the first chapter of the book planning out my cut list and organizing what kinds of lumber I need. I'm picking it out tomorrow morning, and I want to be prepared. Of course, all of my preparation will likely go out the window when I get there and have to pick out my wood based on what's available, but at least I'll hopefully be prepared to make quicker decisions.
> 
> The biggest issue I'm really hoping for some help from is on sizing. My wife is 5'6" - which is the tipping point from a small to a medium chair. Which size do I make? I'm leaning towards making a size small because it's uncomfortable to have your legs not quite touching the ground, but it's also uncomfortable having your elbows too high from being in a chair too small. Does anyone have any insight they can give me today?


Paul- now I see what you were saying about adding three inches. I thought you meant before that you added three inches to compensate for the different arc on the headrest, but you add three inches to the top for the horns. That's why you said to go medium, otherwise because the headrest is curved differently, her head might land above the headrest on a small chair. I'll make the headrest first (well, actually because of my wood situation third), but before I cut the legs and figure this all out.

I think that while my idea will definitely add to the overall height, I don't know if it will look too out of proportion. Different proportions, yes, but think of it maybe more like a "king's" chair - those backs are VERY tall! I'll play it by ear and see where things end up.


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Wood purchase*

This past weekend I drove down to the Milwaukee area and picked up most of my wood. I know I bought way too much, and because of that spent much more than I wanted to, but overall I'm pretty happy with my purchase. The big downside I found once I got there was the lack of 8/4 wood. He'd been cleaned out pretty good of the maple and walnut, and the fresh-cut 8/4 won't be in and out of the kiln for a few months. This also lead to me purchasing too much, but there's really never such thing as too much wood in the shop - right? More for other projects! I did have to modify my plans a little bit, but I think the modifications will make the chair even more unique.

Instead of using 8/4 coopered pieces for the headrest, I'll be using 4/4, double thickness. There will be a seam then where you can see the two pieces joined together on the top, but it likely won't be all that noticeable. I will also be able to have some unique grain patterns on both the inner and outer sides. I'd have preferred 8/4, but this compromise will likely only be noticed by me, and other extremely picky woodworkers. My wife likely a) won't notice, or b) might notice, but won't even think twice that it's not supposed to be there.

The seat: he didn't have a thick enough piece of nicely spalted maple for the 1.5" center section. So, we found a superb piece of not-quite 4/4. One end of this piece is not spalted, and I will laminate this below the spalted piece and plane down to my desired 1.5". Minor amount of extra work, and overall you will never even know it's there with the seat design I'm going to use.

The back and front arms and arm rest really concerned me using 4/4 though. Also, he only had very narrow 4/4 walnut, about 5 inches wide. So, since this project will take me months anyway, I opted to wait on getting walnut until this early spring when he plans to have more walnut dried. He's cut it already, but just hasn't gone in the kiln. It's supposed to be really nice stuff with figure in it, so I'm fine waiting.

The picture below shows my wood purchase. The tall bookmatched live-edge pieces are Ash, and the far right are Elm, those two will end up being a coffee table for my mom for Christmas. The other wood is my maple, walnut, and scrap ash for making forms. I'll update as I get moving on this.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

bues0022 said:


> *Wood purchase*
> 
> This past weekend I drove down to the Milwaukee area and picked up most of my wood. I know I bought way too much, and because of that spent much more than I wanted to, but overall I'm pretty happy with my purchase. The big downside I found once I got there was the lack of 8/4 wood. He'd been cleaned out pretty good of the maple and walnut, and the fresh-cut 8/4 won't be in and out of the kiln for a few months. This also lead to me purchasing too much, but there's really never such thing as too much wood in the shop - right? More for other projects! I did have to modify my plans a little bit, but I think the modifications will make the chair even more unique.
> 
> ...


If that was the extent of my wood purchases, my wife would be ecstatic. When I buy wood, I fill my explorer - did you know that you can load an Explorer with around 350 bf without a problem (red flag required)?


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *Wood purchase*
> 
> This past weekend I drove down to the Milwaukee area and picked up most of my wood. I know I bought way too much, and because of that spent much more than I wanted to, but overall I'm pretty happy with my purchase. The big downside I found once I got there was the lack of 8/4 wood. He'd been cleaned out pretty good of the maple and walnut, and the fresh-cut 8/4 won't be in and out of the kiln for a few months. This also lead to me purchasing too much, but there's really never such thing as too much wood in the shop - right? More for other projects! I did have to modify my plans a little bit, but I think the modifications will make the chair even more unique.
> 
> ...


I don't know if you have been following my progress, but my wife knows nothing of this build. I had to keep the wood purchase small enough so it wouldn't send too many red flags if she checks our bank account and asks about a large purchase.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

bues0022 said:


> *Wood purchase*
> 
> This past weekend I drove down to the Milwaukee area and picked up most of my wood. I know I bought way too much, and because of that spent much more than I wanted to, but overall I'm pretty happy with my purchase. The big downside I found once I got there was the lack of 8/4 wood. He'd been cleaned out pretty good of the maple and walnut, and the fresh-cut 8/4 won't be in and out of the kiln for a few months. This also lead to me purchasing too much, but there's really never such thing as too much wood in the shop - right? More for other projects! I did have to modify my plans a little bit, but I think the modifications will make the chair even more unique.
> 
> ...


Can't say that I have, sorry. Either way, I try to buy enough for several projects at one time and fewer trips. Keeps the flexibility.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *Wood purchase*
> 
> This past weekend I drove down to the Milwaukee area and picked up most of my wood. I know I bought way too much, and because of that spent much more than I wanted to, but overall I'm pretty happy with my purchase. The big downside I found once I got there was the lack of 8/4 wood. He'd been cleaned out pretty good of the maple and walnut, and the fresh-cut 8/4 won't be in and out of the kiln for a few months. This also lead to me purchasing too much, but there's really never such thing as too much wood in the shop - right? More for other projects! I did have to modify my plans a little bit, but I think the modifications will make the chair even more unique.
> 
> ...


I was wondering who you bought from. I get wood shipped from Allen at Milwaukeewoodworks. He seems to have a good selection. Enjoy the build. I usually use cash for wood purchases. It saves stress that way. Of course, i don't question the amount of quilt material my wife has! 
Robert


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *Wood purchase*
> 
> This past weekend I drove down to the Milwaukee area and picked up most of my wood. I know I bought way too much, and because of that spent much more than I wanted to, but overall I'm pretty happy with my purchase. The big downside I found once I got there was the lack of 8/4 wood. He'd been cleaned out pretty good of the maple and walnut, and the fresh-cut 8/4 won't be in and out of the kiln for a few months. This also lead to me purchasing too much, but there's really never such thing as too much wood in the shop - right? More for other projects! I did have to modify my plans a little bit, but I think the modifications will make the chair even more unique.
> 
> ...


I got my wood from Greg at http://www.treecyclehardwoods.com/ He's up in West Bend.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

bues0022 said:


> *Wood purchase*
> 
> This past weekend I drove down to the Milwaukee area and picked up most of my wood. I know I bought way too much, and because of that spent much more than I wanted to, but overall I'm pretty happy with my purchase. The big downside I found once I got there was the lack of 8/4 wood. He'd been cleaned out pretty good of the maple and walnut, and the fresh-cut 8/4 won't be in and out of the kiln for a few months. This also lead to me purchasing too much, but there's really never such thing as too much wood in the shop - right? More for other projects! I did have to modify my plans a little bit, but I think the modifications will make the chair even more unique.
> 
> ...


Hey Ryan - I'm just down the road from you in Fridley - I have 3 slabs of 8/4 Walnut, can't say if they would be up to your standards, but thought I would throw it out there. They 8-9" wide x 8'. Either way - nice to meet some LJ's in the neighborhood!

Good luck on the big build!

Jeff


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

*The race is on!*

It looks like my last blog post didn't end up in this group initially. Here is an account of my wood purchase for those interested: http://lumberjocks.com/bues0022/blog/19805

If anyone has actually been following this blog, it started with a flurry of activity, then has remained dormant for nearly two months. That can be explained quite easily: December found me working on some previously unplanned Christmas gifts, and January my wife had some time off and was living with me (she's out of state finishing school). Well, this morning we packed her up and sent her back off to Illinois for her last few months so I'm now free to work on this without her finding out. Also if anyone has been following along and keeping track, I don't have all the wood I need yet. The wood for the arms/legs is still in my lumber guy's kiln - so I'll be doing some things out of order. I think I may start with the headrest, then seat, rockers, and back - or something like that. I'll see what happens as I go. I'm changing a lot of little things, so I won't likely be finishing any one piece before heading to the next - making sure I don't cut too much before I know where things will end up being.

On a side note - quite literally the race is on. Not only is my timeline of early May when I move out of my godfather's place (and easy shop access) quickly coming - but my wife is pregnant! Due date is in mid-August, and I want it done - or in a nearly done state before she moves up here this summer when school is done.

Enough typing, time to make some sawdust!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

bues0022 said:


> *The race is on!*
> 
> It looks like my last blog post didn't end up in this group initially. Here is an account of my wood purchase for those interested: http://lumberjocks.com/bues0022/blog/19805
> 
> ...


Hey Ryan - congrats on the baby - you are right better hurry up and 'git r done' becasue when baby comes - no shop time for Ryan! Ask me how I know that. Good for you though - and good luck with the rocker.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *The race is on!*
> 
> It looks like my last blog post didn't end up in this group initially. Here is an account of my wood purchase for those interested: http://lumberjocks.com/bues0022/blog/19805
> 
> ...


ive been doing this stuff for over 35 years now…projects that is…and all i can say is you better kick it in gear…when you think its going to take 6 weeks….try probably 10…i hope you get this done before she gets back…i would like to see her be surprised and get the chair before she delivers..and im sure you do to…lol…...good luck and have fun…i hope your kiln lumber doesnt throw a kink into the works…grizzman


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *The race is on!*
> 
> It looks like my last blog post didn't end up in this group initially. Here is an account of my wood purchase for those interested: http://lumberjocks.com/bues0022/blog/19805
> 
> ...


Get going! (-:


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Problems and questions*

The problems have been piling up almost as fast as the sawdust!

First came the seat. I put up some questions about warping wood last week. Long story short, the piece of spalted maple that is supposed to be the middle 1" of the seat warped and cupped terribly after machining it flat. After much consideration (and lack of finding any more spalted maple in my area), here's my work-around plan:

First, I steamed the pieces (2×1x9.5×22) for almost two days. Then I clamped them flat to a double-thick piece of 3/4" plywood with air gaps between all boards. It sat the weekend in my shop, then went for a fun through a coworker's heat-set oven at 140 degrees. It's out now and in my shop, but has cracked terribly now. Upon suggestions from several local professional shops, I still am planning on actually using it. The bottom layer of the seat is 15/16" walnut, and the top is 1/4" walnut. During glue-up, I am not only going to clamp vertically, but I am also going to fill all cracks of the maple with a generous amount of glue and clamp horizontally like crazy. I'll leave it clamped for a few days to make sure the moisture is fully out. The idea is that I'll hopefully be able to pull many of the cracks at least mostly closed in the maple, and the walnut on top and bottom will help hold everything in place. I realize I may have some minor glue lines after the seat pan is carved, but this is the best thing I can come up with. Suggestions are still welcome though.

Now, the real question comes with my rocker lams. I had resawn enough maple/walnut to go every-other (W-M-W-M…). I was reading a little more in the book, and Hal Taylor suggests only putting one accent stripe in (in this case, the Maple is my accent color) on the 4th lam from the top. I'm now second-guessing my decision to go every-other, and am questioning if it will look too busy. Furthering my problem is that my wood supply is not adequate for enough walnut lams. Adding further complexity is that it looks like as I'm working on sanding/planing down the lams to remove the saw tool-marks, I won't be able to keep them a full 1/8" (0.125") thick. I honestly think to remove all the marks I'll be much closer to 0.100". I think then that I can just add more lams to make up for the missing material, right? 9×0.125=1.125 - so match this thickness??

I know, I know, what is a wood-working blog without pictures? I'll snap some soon and show my progress, but honestly right now it's a few rough-cut pieces and a ton of sawdust.

Insight to my above questions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *Problems and questions*
> 
> The problems have been piling up almost as fast as the sawdust!
> 
> ...


well it sounds like your tackling your problems as they arise and are doing what yo u can do to fix them…its all what wood working is about and really even though your asking for help on these issues…seeing the wood and seeing what your doing also aides me in any ideas that i might have…....so pictures are very important…..realize that…if there are no pictures…it doesn't exist…...lol…....grizz


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *Problems and questions*
> 
> The problems have been piling up almost as fast as the sawdust!
> 
> ...


My wife is coming to town this weekend, so everything was cleaned up, and hid out of sight. That means that I'll be unable to get pictures of my problems. Those will be up early next week. I did, however, snap a quick picture of my headrest idea. I went back-and-forth, but basically I didn't find 8/4 stock with what I wanted. So I took some heavy 4/4 and doubled it up. The top row is the "front" of the headrest, and the bottom row is the "back". Both are oriented with up being the top of each respective side. From the little picture, the back piece actually looks like it has more spalt - and should be used on the front, but I believe the spalt runs shallow, and I could mess it up too much through the coopering/forming process. The front pieces also match the spalt style in the seat fairly well. Also, the different walnut pieces are not as dissimilar color as they appear. More pictures/updates to come…


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Updated progress*

I haven't been too great at keeping this blog updated. On weekdays, I typically work in the shop until 10:30 or so, and am too tired to post. Work has been crazy busy, so haven't had time there. Weekends I've ben out of town lots, so no time there either. Good news is I'm making progress. Bad news is not as fast as I need to, and I still don't have the wood for my legs/arms. (I should have it this time next week though). Updates on progress:

I'll start with the seat. If you've followed my blog, you may remember the problems I had with the spalted maple. It warped, checked, never stayed straight. After the initial disappointment of it moving after the first attempt at flattening, I steamed it, clamped it flat, an put it in an oven at 140 degrees for about 36 hours:








After dry, I took it back over to Jeff (JL7) and reflattened it. Thanks so much for access to the drum sander!! result was a flat, cracked board thinner than I wanted. - the cracks happened during drying - After consulting several others, the final idea was to continue using the board anyway with the cracks, and during glue-up, put pressure horizontal to pull the cracks together while glueing to the other boards. (seat is a laminate of walnut top, spalte maple middle, walnut bottom). 
Walnut top being glued:








After Glue:








Then, the three layers were glued together:








I haven't taken any pictures of the outcome, because it's still not done. Because the maple got so much thinner than I wanted, I now need to glue ANOTHER layer of walnut on the bottom to build up thickness. I will be doing that this week.

In between all the gluing of everything seen on this page, I made the templates for other parts I'll need while working on this project:









Next, headret. As you'll see, my headrest is a bit different styled than most. Each headrest billet is a two-ply laminate (couldnt find thick enough wood initially). I like how it's coming along.
Billets, top row is the inside, bottom row is outside:








Glueing th front and back together to form a full thickness billet:








I missed taking pictures of all the individual billets, and the multi-angled final glue up. One interesting side-note. I didn't use any pinch dogs like the plans called for. I didn't want to damage my wood, and since parts of my wood are spalted maple, I wasn't sure how well they would work on potentially damaged wood. So, I got creative with clamps. I first took two 2×4's and glued 120 grit sandpaper to one edge. Then I clamped this to the end-most billet to create a place for other clamps to pull from (so I wasn't pulling across the entire headrest potentially snapping other joings). It worked well, but took a long time to get right. I'm glad I'm only making one chair! 
Another problem with the headrest is that I don't have a bandsaw capable of cutting the arc on this 8" tall headrest. So, I went with the tools I had: beltsander, small hand plane, sandpaper, and elbow grease. It took me a total of nearly 6 hours of sanding and shaping, but it's pretty good now.








Final look at the outside of the headrest:








I'm still not quite sure how I'm going to do the ID of the headrest. Neither the belt sander nor the handplane will work. I tried a ROS, but it's not going to work for this application. I'm thinking about just using a carbide carving bit on an angle grinder, and lots more elbow grease with sanding. You gotta make due when you have limited tools!

While I didn't tke pictures of the raw pieces, I also have the rockers and backrests glued up. 
Rockers:
























Don't worry, the rockers have no been trimmed to length yet. They are nearly 5 inches too long, so that back arc will be much more subtle and not look as huge when I'm done. I just don't want to trim it yet, until more things are in place and I know exacty where to cut.

Backrests:








After glue-up:








Glueing the extra thickness adders on the bottom of each:








Adders feathered in to make a more gentle curve:









That's about where I'm at for now. I know it doesn't look like much, but I don't have all the bells and whistles in my shop that make many of these tasks simpler and quicker - so, lots more elbow grease. That's ok though, I'm enjoying working on it and learning a lot while I go. All the little changes I'm making probably don't help me much either with the speed. I'm hopig that once I get a bit more "on track" with the plans, the speed will pick up. I'll have some more questions coming about the seat/leg joints, but since this is long enogh already, I'll put those up in a differnt post. Any input is always welcome!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

bues0022 said:


> *Updated progress*
> 
> I haven't been too great at keeping this blog updated. On weekdays, I typically work in the shop until 10:30 or so, and am too tired to post. Work has been crazy busy, so haven't had time there. Weekends I've ben out of town lots, so no time there either. Good news is I'm making progress. Bad news is not as fast as I need to, and I still don't have the wood for my legs/arms. (I should have it this time next week though). Updates on progress:
> 
> ...


Hey Ryan - looking like your making some good progress - nice work!

Jeff


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *Updated progress*
> 
> I haven't been too great at keeping this blog updated. On weekdays, I typically work in the shop until 10:30 or so, and am too tired to post. Work has been crazy busy, so haven't had time there. Weekends I've ben out of town lots, so no time there either. Good news is I'm making progress. Bad news is not as fast as I need to, and I still don't have the wood for my legs/arms. (I should have it this time next week though). Updates on progress:
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeff. I couldn't have gotten off the ground without your help. I'm making progress, but not without a lot of swearing and head scratching! I think I work too much like my godfather (who's shop I'm using), who says he's not a good woodworker, but he can usually figure out how to recover from his mistakes!


----------



## wstokes (Mar 20, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *Updated progress*
> 
> I haven't been too great at keeping this blog updated. On weekdays, I typically work in the shop until 10:30 or so, and am too tired to post. Work has been crazy busy, so haven't had time there. Weekends I've ben out of town lots, so no time there either. Good news is I'm making progress. Bad news is not as fast as I need to, and I still don't have the wood for my legs/arms. (I should have it this time next week though). Updates on progress:
> 
> ...


You're really humming along now. I really like the look of the spalted maple + walnut combination. I look forward to seeing this project progress.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

bues0022 said:


> *Updated progress*
> 
> I haven't been too great at keeping this blog updated. On weekdays, I typically work in the shop until 10:30 or so, and am too tired to post. Work has been crazy busy, so haven't had time there. Weekends I've ben out of town lots, so no time there either. Good news is I'm making progress. Bad news is not as fast as I need to, and I still don't have the wood for my legs/arms. (I should have it this time next week though). Updates on progress:
> 
> ...


Wow, this is really impressive. Thanks for taking the time to document this project!


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *Updated progress*
> 
> I haven't been too great at keeping this blog updated. On weekdays, I typically work in the shop until 10:30 or so, and am too tired to post. Work has been crazy busy, so haven't had time there. Weekends I've ben out of town lots, so no time there either. Good news is I'm making progress. Bad news is not as fast as I need to, and I still don't have the wood for my legs/arms. (I should have it this time next week though). Updates on progress:
> 
> ...


Looking through the pictures, I think I forgot to mention the wood species layup of the backrests. Spalted mpale front, two layers of walnut in the middle, and ash on the back. Ash was used for two reasons: 1) strength, flexibility, and durability when flexed, and 2) More importantly - I ran out of good spalted maple  I still like the look though because I found ash with a lot of color to it. Currently, that's the only spot I'm planning on using the ash - but we'll see what else I goof up and need to repair


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

bues0022 said:


> *Updated progress*
> 
> I haven't been too great at keeping this blog updated. On weekdays, I typically work in the shop until 10:30 or so, and am too tired to post. Work has been crazy busy, so haven't had time there. Weekends I've ben out of town lots, so no time there either. Good news is I'm making progress. Bad news is not as fast as I need to, and I still don't have the wood for my legs/arms. (I should have it this time next week though). Updates on progress:
> 
> ...


Some nice progress pictures. It's starting to look very nice is it's design.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *Updated progress*
> 
> I haven't been too great at keeping this blog updated. On weekdays, I typically work in the shop until 10:30 or so, and am too tired to post. Work has been crazy busy, so haven't had time there. Weekends I've ben out of town lots, so no time there either. Good news is I'm making progress. Bad news is not as fast as I need to, and I still don't have the wood for my legs/arms. (I should have it this time next week though). Updates on progress:
> 
> ...


You well on your way now, keep us updated!


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *Updated progress*
> 
> I haven't been too great at keeping this blog updated. On weekdays, I typically work in the shop until 10:30 or so, and am too tired to post. Work has been crazy busy, so haven't had time there. Weekends I've ben out of town lots, so no time there either. Good news is I'm making progress. Bad news is not as fast as I need to, and I still don't have the wood for my legs/arms. (I should have it this time next week though). Updates on progress:
> 
> ...


Shoot! I neglected to thank you guys too for your very helpful feedback and insight to some of my design aspects. It was quite late last night and I was tired from a full day in the shop. I think I'll only have one more major design/implementation question  Much of the rocker laminate design can be traced back to you guys, so thank you!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

bues0022 said:


> *Updated progress*
> 
> I haven't been too great at keeping this blog updated. On weekdays, I typically work in the shop until 10:30 or so, and am too tired to post. Work has been crazy busy, so haven't had time there. Weekends I've ben out of town lots, so no time there either. Good news is I'm making progress. Bad news is not as fast as I need to, and I still don't have the wood for my legs/arms. (I should have it this time next week though). Updates on progress:
> 
> ...


Wow, Ryan, you're really making good headway. This is such an ambitious project. Your wife will be so incredibly delighted when it's unveiled! Thanks for keeping us posted.

L/W


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me*

Well, it happened again. I don't know if I'm too optimistic, trusting, cheap, or stupid. After my earlier troubles with getting wet wood, I found a different person that cuts wood. (earlier guy kiln dried, the put wood back outside, uncovered, which ended up sucking up lots of moisture again) A coworker heard me complaining, and gave me a friend's information. I called him nearly three months ago, told him my problems I'd had with wet wood, and he told me not to worry, he stores all his wood indoors after kiln drying to keep it all nice and dry. He didn't have any 8/4 walnut, but was cutting the next day - so he agreed to cut 9/4 for me to plane down to exactly 2" (wood to be used for front and back legs, and arm rests).

I finally picked up the wood two weeks ago, and his moisture meter read between 8-10 percent. I brought it home, started cutting, and my bandsaw would just not go through it. I realized after cutting the blanks for both front legs (which I did wrong anyway, but that's a different story, still usable though), both arm rests, and one back leg that the wood was sopping wet. So wet that when I brought it to a friend's place to use his moisture meter it errored out as "out of range". Two weeks has passed - almost - and the wood isn't moving (cross fingers and toes!), but I do have some checking on the arm rests. If it's minor enough I may be able to live with it, but I'm just frustrated - again. I was trying hard to avoid paying full retail price for 8/4 walnut - which can get expensive! All I ended up doing is giving myself more headaches.

So, the wood has continued drying on my stack of lumber in the basement. It's pretty dry down there. But this weekend I'll hopefully be getting my dehumidifier out of storage, build a small plastic tent around it, and put my wood in there to dry out in a make-shift pseudo-kiln. I'll be getting the moisture out with a tube from the dehumidifier.

On to a slightly more positive note: I've been working on the seat a bit lately. I cut out the notches for the legs (minus the rabbet - bit is in the mail). I also cut the front contour, and started hogging out the seat pan. Remember, this is still quite rough, but I'm mostly happy with how it's turning out. My glue-joint between the top layer and the maple isn't the greatest, so I'll have to get creative to hid it a little better.

I almost forgot, for the front leg joint, I didn't want to make another jig. If I were to make lots of chairs it would be useful, but I figured for such a simple operation, no jig was necessary. Instead, I just cut the front leg joint like the back - with the table saw. It took a lot of measuring and testing on scrap wood, but once I got the right dimensions I cut the front and back margins, then just moved the seat over and removed the material one kerf at a time. I cleaned it up with a chisel and then some sandpaper.

Anyway, here are some more pictures:


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

bues0022 said:


> *Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me*
> 
> Well, it happened again. I don't know if I'm too optimistic, trusting, cheap, or stupid. After my earlier troubles with getting wet wood, I found a different person that cuts wood. (earlier guy kiln dried, the put wood back outside, uncovered, which ended up sucking up lots of moisture again) A coworker heard me complaining, and gave me a friend's information. I called him nearly three months ago, told him my problems I'd had with wet wood, and he told me not to worry, he stores all his wood indoors after kiln drying to keep it all nice and dry. He didn't have any 8/4 walnut, but was cutting the next day - so he agreed to cut 9/4 for me to plane down to exactly 2" (wood to be used for front and back legs, and arm rests).
> 
> ...


Mmmm love walnut. That being said, when you avoid retail and go with non-professionals, don't expect a professional job. You might get lucky, but people will try to rip you off more often than not. You never really know how effective the kiln drying job is until you cut into the heart of a big piece.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

bues0022 said:


> *Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me*
> 
> Well, it happened again. I don't know if I'm too optimistic, trusting, cheap, or stupid. After my earlier troubles with getting wet wood, I found a different person that cuts wood. (earlier guy kiln dried, the put wood back outside, uncovered, which ended up sucking up lots of moisture again) A coworker heard me complaining, and gave me a friend's information. I called him nearly three months ago, told him my problems I'd had with wet wood, and he told me not to worry, he stores all his wood indoors after kiln drying to keep it all nice and dry. He didn't have any 8/4 walnut, but was cutting the next day - so he agreed to cut 9/4 for me to plane down to exactly 2" (wood to be used for front and back legs, and arm rests).
> 
> ...


That seat is going to look really nice. The sap in the front will add a lot of character.

I have watch Hall taylor's video twice. I am thinking I can do it and I am thinking no it's way too long.

sorry for all your troubles.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

bues0022 said:


> *Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me*
> 
> Well, it happened again. I don't know if I'm too optimistic, trusting, cheap, or stupid. After my earlier troubles with getting wet wood, I found a different person that cuts wood. (earlier guy kiln dried, the put wood back outside, uncovered, which ended up sucking up lots of moisture again) A coworker heard me complaining, and gave me a friend's information. I called him nearly three months ago, told him my problems I'd had with wet wood, and he told me not to worry, he stores all his wood indoors after kiln drying to keep it all nice and dry. He didn't have any 8/4 walnut, but was cutting the next day - so he agreed to cut 9/4 for me to plane down to exactly 2" (wood to be used for front and back legs, and arm rests).
> 
> ...


Ryan,

You seem to be making progress despite your setbacks.

Kiln-drying is an art. Thicker (8/4) isn't just 2 times 4/4. It can't be dried too fast or there will be problems. No matter who dries them or how they are dried, every time they are moved they will change again as they acclimate to their surroundings. There are s-o-o-o-o many variables.

We wish you continued success on the project, and that no matter what the outcome, your wife will feel the love you are putting into it!

L/W


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

bues0022 said:


> *Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me*
> 
> Well, it happened again. I don't know if I'm too optimistic, trusting, cheap, or stupid. After my earlier troubles with getting wet wood, I found a different person that cuts wood. (earlier guy kiln dried, the put wood back outside, uncovered, which ended up sucking up lots of moisture again) A coworker heard me complaining, and gave me a friend's information. I called him nearly three months ago, told him my problems I'd had with wet wood, and he told me not to worry, he stores all his wood indoors after kiln drying to keep it all nice and dry. He didn't have any 8/4 walnut, but was cutting the next day - so he agreed to cut 9/4 for me to plane down to exactly 2" (wood to be used for front and back legs, and arm rests).
> 
> ...


Charles Neil says to always take your wood inside and forget about it for 2 weeks regardless of who has kilned it. The wood has to reacclimate to "your" home.


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Slow progress and more problems - Help Needed!!*

I know it's been nearly two months since my last update, so I don't really remember where I left off. Lots has happened since I posted last - unfortunately not much on the chair. Let's see, I moved from my godfather's place to my own place not too far away. My wife also moved up here with me finally because she finished her rotations for med school. That also means she officially graduated from med school also. I'm very very proud of her. Because we moved into a smallish townhome and she got suspicious, I had to tell her about the chair. Needless to say, she was very excited about it. BUT, with her at home all day, and me gone all day, it's been tough to come home and ditch her again for the garage to work. Oh well, I'll get it done eventually.

On that note, I have been working more and more towards the finished carving of the seat pan. Everything was going well, I love the wood choices I made, but I found one MAJOR problem: The top layer of my laminate has an absolutely terrible glue joint. In fact, it's so bad I'm ashamed to even show its face here, but alas with my rookie skills I need some guidance.
This first picture shows the seat pan.









Now, onto the nastiness:



























My thoughts on fixing this mistake are as follows…..Two options: try to match, or try to contrast. I think trying to match would be nearly impossible. I could possibly use some hand carving tools to carve out the angled portion of the walnut, replace with a new piece of walnut, then sand flush. Basically an inlay (and I've never done inalys) I fear this will look exactly like it sounds - a bad patch job. My other thought is to make the fix look purposeful. In this idea, I carve out a small portion of the angled section of walnut (where the poor glue joint exists), and instead of filling with more walnut, fill with an epoxy mixed with black dye. This would then give the appearance of a black border between the walnut and maple layers of the seat. For completeness sake, I could continue this boarder all the way through every exposed area of the seat pan where walnut meets maple. I just don't know what kind of epoxy matrix and dye I would use.

Thoughts on my options, or others? I'm about 95% leaning towards my idea #2, but just don't know now to execute. I need help soon if I ever plan on getting this done for my wife to use. (due-date is Mid August!!)


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *Slow progress and more problems - Help Needed!!*
> 
> I know it's been nearly two months since my last update, so I don't really remember where I left off. Lots has happened since I posted last - unfortunately not much on the chair. Let's see, I moved from my godfather's place to my own place not too far away. My wife also moved up here with me finally because she finished her rotations for med school. That also means she officially graduated from med school also. I'm very very proud of her. Because we moved into a smallish townhome and she got suspicious, I had to tell her about the chair. Needless to say, she was very excited about it. BUT, with her at home all day, and me gone all day, it's been tough to come home and ditch her again for the garage to work. Oh well, I'll get it done eventually.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I have a grasp on the situation, but could you carve the seat profile a little deeper? Would that get you to a better area of the glue joint?


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

bues0022 said:


> *Slow progress and more problems - Help Needed!!*
> 
> I know it's been nearly two months since my last update, so I don't really remember where I left off. Lots has happened since I posted last - unfortunately not much on the chair. Let's see, I moved from my godfather's place to my own place not too far away. My wife also moved up here with me finally because she finished her rotations for med school. That also means she officially graduated from med school also. I'm very very proud of her. Because we moved into a smallish townhome and she got suspicious, I had to tell her about the chair. Needless to say, she was very excited about it. BUT, with her at home all day, and me gone all day, it's been tough to come home and ditch her again for the garage to work. Oh well, I'll get it done eventually.
> 
> ...


Hi Ryan. I wouldn´t bother for the seat. Just think for a while you´re going to put a cushion there. Keep going.

Meanwhile something will crop out from your head. If not, just make another one.

Having said that, check whether you can fill CA and walnut sawdust, with some clamping force as well. I meant, try to match

Nice dreams


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *Slow progress and more problems - Help Needed!!*
> 
> I know it's been nearly two months since my last update, so I don't really remember where I left off. Lots has happened since I posted last - unfortunately not much on the chair. Let's see, I moved from my godfather's place to my own place not too far away. My wife also moved up here with me finally because she finished her rotations for med school. That also means she officially graduated from med school also. I'm very very proud of her. Because we moved into a smallish townhome and she got suspicious, I had to tell her about the chair. Needless to say, she was very excited about it. BUT, with her at home all day, and me gone all day, it's been tough to come home and ditch her again for the garage to work. Oh well, I'll get it done eventually.
> 
> ...


I cannot carve the seat any deeper to fix this situation. The laminates of the seat are horizontal, and the cut is vertical. There is actually a slight gap between the top two layers of the seat, and I need to do something to cover this.

Also, this must be fixed. There is no plan to put a cushion on there, and my wife has no desire or one either. Making a new seat is also not an option. First, I have far too much time into this laminate seat to go back, and second, I've looked for another piece of spalted maple to no avail in this area.

Any thoughts on my dyed/epoxy idea?


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

bues0022 said:


> *Slow progress and more problems - Help Needed!!*
> 
> I know it's been nearly two months since my last update, so I don't really remember where I left off. Lots has happened since I posted last - unfortunately not much on the chair. Let's see, I moved from my godfather's place to my own place not too far away. My wife also moved up here with me finally because she finished her rotations for med school. That also means she officially graduated from med school also. I'm very very proud of her. Because we moved into a smallish townhome and she got suspicious, I had to tell her about the chair. Needless to say, she was very excited about it. BUT, with her at home all day, and me gone all day, it's been tough to come home and ditch her again for the garage to work. Oh well, I'll get it done eventually.
> 
> ...


Ryan,

Is there any possibility of "injecting" glue carefully into the crack and reclamping? Have you tried clamping it as it is to see if it would pull together if you added glue? The gap is close enough to the edge to get some pretty good clamping pressure if there isn't dried glue holding it up.

Your second idea sounds like a good one, but we've never used epoxies and dyes to know how to do it. Maybe you could check some of the projects that use epoxies on tabletop cracks and send a PM to the LJ for advice if you don't get more feedback on this.

And don't worry about how fast you get it done. Even an old woman like me would appreciate it! LOL

L/W


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *Slow progress and more problems - Help Needed!!*
> 
> I know it's been nearly two months since my last update, so I don't really remember where I left off. Lots has happened since I posted last - unfortunately not much on the chair. Let's see, I moved from my godfather's place to my own place not too far away. My wife also moved up here with me finally because she finished her rotations for med school. That also means she officially graduated from med school also. I'm very very proud of her. Because we moved into a smallish townhome and she got suspicious, I had to tell her about the chair. Needless to say, she was very excited about it. BUT, with her at home all day, and me gone all day, it's been tough to come home and ditch her again for the garage to work. Oh well, I'll get it done eventually.
> 
> ...


The epoxy solution can work. You might find some help with a search. I have heard of using laser printer toner for black tint. Another tint idea would be to use fine walnut sawdust. You might want to try things out on a test piece to make sure you will like the result.

I think Fernando's cushion suggestion was not so much about a cushion as letting yourself have some time to allow a good solution present itself. A good idea and you can try out other ideas on test pieces in the meantime.

Another idea might be to create a router template that follows the line between the walnut and the maple. Use the template to create a groove that you fill with strips of walnut or epoxy or a contrasting wood. Again, you could try this on a test piece.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

bues0022 said:


> *Slow progress and more problems - Help Needed!!*
> 
> I know it's been nearly two months since my last update, so I don't really remember where I left off. Lots has happened since I posted last - unfortunately not much on the chair. Let's see, I moved from my godfather's place to my own place not too far away. My wife also moved up here with me finally because she finished her rotations for med school. That also means she officially graduated from med school also. I'm very very proud of her. Because we moved into a smallish townhome and she got suspicious, I had to tell her about the chair. Needless to say, she was very excited about it. BUT, with her at home all day, and me gone all day, it's been tough to come home and ditch her again for the garage to work. Oh well, I'll get it done eventually.
> 
> ...


Here's my suggested solution … Put in a dyed black piece of maple that runs along the poor glue joint. here's how I would do it, sitting here at my home where it's real easy to tell you how to do it without actually having to do it myself. Make a template out of MDF that is off set from the joint line by the distance from your router with a edge bearing and 1/4" bit. Make this template very carefully, using a disc sander to fair the curve, mark orientation lines between the template and seat to keep things organized. Clamp everything tight, get your nerve up, rout it. Mill your maple down to 1/4" x how ever deep you had to rout the seat + 1/16". Dye the maple. Insert maple into groove with glue making sure you've got it in all the way. Go back to shaping the seat like nothing happened. Say "Thanks" when people comment on the black accent stripe setting off the spalting in the maple. Tell NO ONE that you did a poor glue joint, it's nome of their business and if they think they can do better, build a chair. Good luck, I'm pulling for you.


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *Slow progress and more problems - Help Needed!!*
> 
> I know it's been nearly two months since my last update, so I don't really remember where I left off. Lots has happened since I posted last - unfortunately not much on the chair. Let's see, I moved from my godfather's place to my own place not too far away. My wife also moved up here with me finally because she finished her rotations for med school. That also means she officially graduated from med school also. I'm very very proud of her. Because we moved into a smallish townhome and she got suspicious, I had to tell her about the chair. Needless to say, she was very excited about it. BUT, with her at home all day, and me gone all day, it's been tough to come home and ditch her again for the garage to work. Oh well, I'll get it done eventually.
> 
> ...


Good ideas everyone. As far as just glueing and clamping, I took a peek at that last night, and it doesn't look like it'll pull in enough to make it acceptable. I'll start exploring some of these options. I didn't think about a router template - but I'll admit the thought of doing this scares me a little. I can just see the router tipping or grabbing and me ending up swearing even more! 

We'll see what ends up after I think about this some more….


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *Slow progress and more problems - Help Needed!!*
> 
> I know it's been nearly two months since my last update, so I don't really remember where I left off. Lots has happened since I posted last - unfortunately not much on the chair. Let's see, I moved from my godfather's place to my own place not too far away. My wife also moved up here with me finally because she finished her rotations for med school. That also means she officially graduated from med school also. I'm very very proud of her. Because we moved into a smallish townhome and she got suspicious, I had to tell her about the chair. Needless to say, she was very excited about it. BUT, with her at home all day, and me gone all day, it's been tough to come home and ditch her again for the garage to work. Oh well, I'll get it done eventually.
> 
> ...


Thinking is a good thing! Take your time until you get comfortable with a plan of action.

If you want to explore the template idea, make a template big enough that you can eaxily clamp it to the seat. Practice getting the router to follow the template on a test piece. Use shallow cuts and make a few passes.

Whatever you end up doing, follow the last few lines in Ken's post. Sometime sthe best features are the ones we create when trying to deal with the unexpected.


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Thoughts/opinions about back braces*

So before I get to my question, I realize that I may be approaching some kind of a record…...over 5 years in the making of my wife's rocking chair. Instead of finishing it for my first child (we now have 2, ages 4 and 2), I'm now focused on finishing it to prove that I'm not going to be a chair flunkie.

On to the question:

I'm about to cut the top of the back braces, and my plans might be shifting. I need aesthetic opinions, and structural thoughts (especially from those who've made chairs, or broken back slats before).

My original plan was to keep the "typical" pattern of Hal Taylor, which would be an inverse curve from my headrest (I turned the headrest upside down).









However, I'm second guessing this thought because I'm concerned about maybe having too many design features, and just making it overly busy. Am I being too critical? (I'm an engineer, so overthinking things kinda runs in me). So, next, I thought about mirroring the flow of the headrest:









I find this a little too plain for my tastes. I really like the look of some of the slats having a tall section of "spindle" look to them. So I started playing with some other ideas .The pencil lines on the left (blue) and right (green) of the center slat are just a little different. The left-most slat has nearly zero "straight" section, so this option has a more dramatic sweeping look than the right side. I realize both are essentially straight lines right now (not a curve when connecting one slat to the next), but I'll remedy that before actually cutting.









Are these last two going to be weak? The longest section of a "spindle" topped back slat is the middle one - the one which would get the most stress on it from sitting down. What do you think of my original idea? Is this getting too complex? What do you think? and what would you do?


----------



## Bruce1963 (Feb 27, 2016)

bues0022 said:


> *Thoughts/opinions about back braces*
> 
> So before I get to my question, I realize that I may be approaching some kind of a record…...over 5 years in the making of my wife's rocking chair. Instead of finishing it for my first child (we now have 2, ages 4 and 2), I'm now focused on finishing it to prove that I'm not going to be a chair flunkie.
> 
> ...


I'm no expert, but I don't know if I'd do much at all. It seems to me the overall shape of the chair is that it is broader at the top, and so the slats should flow as such. If you want to add some detail; rather than thinning the slats, add some engraving.

That said-beautiful job. Very nice.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

bues0022 said:


> *Thoughts/opinions about back braces*
> 
> So before I get to my question, I realize that I may be approaching some kind of a record…...over 5 years in the making of my wife's rocking chair. Instead of finishing it for my first child (we now have 2, ages 4 and 2), I'm now focused on finishing it to prove that I'm not going to be a chair flunkie.
> 
> ...


The ones in the last pic work for me. This is gonna be a beauty.


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *Thoughts/opinions about back braces*
> 
> So before I get to my question, I realize that I may be approaching some kind of a record…...over 5 years in the making of my wife's rocking chair. Instead of finishing it for my first child (we now have 2, ages 4 and 2), I'm now focused on finishing it to prove that I'm not going to be a chair flunkie.
> 
> ...


I just thought of another new option: Keep the line of the headrest, but make the spindle top section taller?


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

bues0022 said:


> *Thoughts/opinions about back braces*
> 
> So before I get to my question, I realize that I may be approaching some kind of a record…...over 5 years in the making of my wife's rocking chair. Instead of finishing it for my first child (we now have 2, ages 4 and 2), I'm now focused on finishing it to prove that I'm not going to be a chair flunkie.
> 
> ...


Ryan,

I can't help you with your question, but I'm really glad to see you're back at it! We'll look forward to seeing your progress and what you decide.

L/W


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

bues0022 said:


> *Thoughts/opinions about back braces*
> 
> So before I get to my question, I realize that I may be approaching some kind of a record…...over 5 years in the making of my wife's rocking chair. Instead of finishing it for my first child (we now have 2, ages 4 and 2), I'm now focused on finishing it to prove that I'm not going to be a chair flunkie.
> 
> ...


Hey! I remember this project! Good to see you are back at it. Don't worry about the slow progress - for some reason people are impressed with projects when I say how many years it took to complete.

Since you asked, I like your second option - maybe even a little shorter spindle section. The chair itself is quite impressive with lots of character already.


----------

